# [SOLVED][WIFI/WPA] SIOCSIFFLAGS i brak połączenia

## Poe

Wczoraj w koncu udalo mi sie skonfigurowac router wifi. działa wszystko jak nalezy, na obu komputerach (moj i pc), tylko pozostaje jeszcze kwestia skonfigurowania polaczenia bezprzewodowego na Gentoo. na routerze ustawilem szyfrowanie WPA-PSK. moja karta sieciowa to zintegrowana karta broadcom ze sterownikiem z kernela bcm43xx. mam postawione wpa_supplicant z takim configiem

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted.

network={

        ssid="x"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP 

        group=CCMP 

        psk=xxx

        priority=2 

}

```

(Od razu mówie, ze przestawienie wartosci w ap_scan na 2 nic nie daje)

oraz plikiem /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext" 

config=( "dhcp" )

```

przy zmianie opcji na -Dbroadcom wywala, ze driver jest nieznany (a driver powinien byc, w manie jest wypisany)

próbując odpalić sieć dostaje takie coś

```

 * Starting eth1

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'eth1' UP                                         [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

potem stopuje eth0 (normalne, kablowe połaczenie) no i internet nie dziala.

iwconfig eth1

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

 i jeszcze wynik próby z aplikacja bcm43xx-fwcutter

```

freeze poe # bcm43xx-fwcutter -w bcmwl15.sys /usr/local/firmware/

Sorry, the input file is either wrong or not supported by bcm43xx-fwcutter.

I can't find the MD5sum d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e :(

```

(a oczywiscie bcmwl5.sys jest na liscie supportu (polecenie bcm43xx-fwcutter -l )

osobiscie nie mam juz zadnych pomysłów co moze byc nie tak. bylo na anglojezycznych forach kilka podobnych problemów, nawet z ta sama sieciówka, ale niestety nie znalazlem rozwiazania, ktore by dzialalo.

----------

## manwe_

Jest jedno rozwiązanie pewne - ndiswrapper. Są problemy z tymi sterownikami jeszcze, nawet jak uruchomisz sieciówkę to zasięg będzie b. słaby. Przez ndis'a działa wszystko [u mnie] poza zmianą MAC.

----------

## Poe

zdobylem windowsowe drivery do mojej karty (of course na srodowisko 64bit), wykonalem polecenie

```

#ndiswrapper -i /dir/foo.inf

#modules-update

```

i... w ten sposób nie ruszylo. ciagle to samo. zmienilem w /etc/conf.d/net sterownik z wext na ndiswrapper, to wywalilo mi takie cuś

```

 * Starting eth1

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'eth1' UP

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 229: 13863 Killed                  /sbin/start-stop-daemon '--start' '--exec' '/sbin/wpa_supplicant' '--pidfile' '/var/run/wpa_supplicant-eth1.pid' '--' '-Dndiswrapper' '-c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' '-W' '-B' '-ieth1' '-P/var/run/wpa_supplicant-eth1.pid'                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.eth1 caught an interrupt

```

so.....

----------

## Poe

świetnie. teraz juz sie wszystko tak nakopalo, ze komendy ifconfig i iwconfig po prostu sie zawieszają. po wklepaniu ich nic sien ie dzieje. stoi. wykonanie

```

/etc/init.d/net.ethX

```

nie wykonuje sie. po prostu stoi i tyle. stało się to po wykonaniu czynności znalezionych tutaj:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_Linux_64bit_on_HP_Pavilion_dv5000z_series_notebook#Broadcom_Corporation_BCM4306_802.11b.2Fg_Wireless_card

 po prostu juz nie mam sily do tego :S

----------

## Poe

no więc już do pewnch rzeczy udało mi się dojść, ale nadal połączenia nie ma. 

```

freeze# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Protocol error                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

(gdy wyłącze i włacze jeszcze raz, to nawet nie wywala błędów związanych z SIOCSFFLAGS)

iwconfig

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

juz widac opcje Frequency i TX-Power, czego wczesniej nie bylo, ALE po teoretycznym wystartowaniu (po starcie systemu) ciągle powtarza się, wyskakuje w terminalu ta sama formułka

```

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Unable to find matching network after scan!

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

```

i tak w kółko. mało tego. jak uruchomię x'y, to przez to mysz (touchpad) bardzo zle działa. zacina się, przeskakuj, ni stad ni z owąd jakby klawisze sie naciskały. nagle kursor znajduje sie w innym miejscu ekranu itp itd :S nie da sie pracowac normalnie przy tym. 

no i połączenia dalej nie ma (zauwazcie ze przy iwconfigu nie ma ssida (mimo, ze w conifig wpa jest podany, a dodanie recznie poprzez iwconfig eth1 essid XXX nie dziala i tak (pokazuje ssida, ale nie ma połączenia)).

iwlist eth1 scan tez już działa

```

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:6C:D0:xx:xx

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:3

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=100/100  Signal level=-193 dBm  

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : WEP-40

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : WEP-40

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1714ms a go

```

wszystko niby jest ok, bo przy włączaniu eth1 dioda wirelessa sie zapala, a przy wyłączaniu wyłącza sie i w logach tez jest to pokazane odpowiednio. ale połączenia jak nie było tak nie ma.

w /etc/conf.d/net w sekcji dla eth1 dallem driver wext (-Dwext), bo ndiswrapper ani broadcom nie dzialaja. 

any ideas now?

----------

## quat

nie mam takiej karty, ale mialem podobne bledy. ten komunikat 

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
```

 pojawial sie kiedy urzadzenie nie zdarzylo sie utworzyc a baselayout uruchamial pewne pozniejsze procedury. inaczej mowiac: wstaw jakies timeouty na utworzeni urzadzenia. 

Nie wiem czy broadcomy maja jakis firmware. Moze to jak zwiekszysz czas ladowania firmware to zniknie ci ten komunikat ? Jak mowisz ze za drugim razem nie ma SIO... to wynika by sie zgadzalo z moja wersja, bo uzadzenie juz wstalo.

Poza tym ja bym sprobowal jeszcze przy wlaczonym rozglaszaniu essid. Mialem takie przypadki ze pewne karty w laptopach w mojej sieci, musialy uzyskac pierszy raz essid normalnie (poprzez rozglaszanie), a potem mozna juz bylo go ukryc. Nie wiem czego to jest wina, czy wpa_supplicant czy samych sterownikow.

hth

Kamil

----------

## Poe

 *quat wrote:*   

> nie mam takiej karty, ale mialem podobne bledy. ten komunikat 
> 
> ```
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

ale to mi wyskakuje juz po starcie systemu, juz przy odpalonych x'ach i w ogole przy pełnej bajerce i starcie eth1 recznie. potem recznie stopuje i znow recznie odpalam juz bez tego bledu

 *quat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem czy broadcomy maja jakis firmware. Moze to jak zwiekszysz czas ladowania firmware to zniknie ci ten komunikat ? Jak mowisz ze za drugim razem nie ma SIO... to wynika by sie zgadzalo z moja wersja, bo uzadzenie juz wstalo.
> 
> 

 

driver jako modul w kernelu + bcm43xx-fwcutter v005 (przy 004 w ogole nie chcialo dzialac) poprzez

```

bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware bcml5.sys

```

 *quat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poza tym ja bym sprobowal jeszcze przy wlaczonym rozglaszaniu essid. Mialem takie przypadki ze pewne karty w laptopach w mojej sieci, musialy uzyskac pierszy raz essid normalnie (poprzez rozglaszanie), a potem mozna juz bylo go ukryc. Nie wiem czego to jest wina, czy wpa_supplicant czy samych sterownikow.
> 
> 

 

tzn? ze tak sie spytam, jak wlaczyc rozglaszanie essida?

----------

## quat

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ale to mi wyskakuje juz po starcie systemu, juz przy odpalonych x'ach i w ogole przy pełnej bajerce i starcie eth1 recznie. potem recznie stopuje i znow recznie odpalam juz bez tego bledu

 jezeli nie masz wylaczonego ladowania modulow w /etc/conf.d/rc za pomoca udev to przy starcie system sam system ci je zaladuje, a jak bedzie ladowal to i bedzie probowal wystartowac usluge odpowiednia. stad komunikat przy starcie. najlepier sprawdzic to usuwaja _wszystkie_ moduly zwiazane z wifi, a nastepnie zaladowac je i wystartowac recznie usluge (o ile nie wystartuje sama tuz po zaladowaniu)

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> driver jako modul w kernelu + bcm43xx-fwcutter v005 (przy 004 w ogole nie chcialo dzialac) poprzez
> 
> ```
> ...

 sprobuj zwiekszyc czas oczekiwania na ladowanie firmware za pomoca:

```
echo 100 > /sys/class/firmware/timeout
```

 *Poe wrote:*   

> tzn? ze tak sie spytam, jak wlaczyc rozglaszanie essida?

 wlaczasz to na swoim routerze wifi. nie wiem czy masz kompa jako router czy sprzetowy. w tym ostatnim wylacz ukrywanie, tak czy inaczej to nie jest zadna ochrona, a majac dobre haslo na WPA to moga ci skoczyc z podsluchem  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

Kamil

----------

## Poe

wiec tak. sztuczka z timeoutem sie nie powiodla (nic nie dala). wlaczylem na routerze rozglaszanie ssida, w wifi-radar widac moja siec (bez sygnalu, tak samo jak widac sieci sasiadow bez zabezpieczen) i co dziwne. pomimo, ze w wpa_supplicant mam ustawionego mojego ssida, haslo wpa itd to teraz lapie mi siec od sasiadow, iwconfig pokazuje mi w Acces Point maca routera sasiada, ale i tak nie ma polaczenia. raz udalo mi sie poprzez iwconfig eth1 essid XXX zlapac w accespoint maca mojego routera, ale i tak nie zadzialalo, zeby byl sygnal a co dopiero internet....

----------

## Paczesiowa

OT: Poe ten wynik scanowania co pokazales pokazuje ze algorytm szyfrowania to WEP-40. czy to normalne przy wpa? twoj ap to 'normalny' ap czy jakies gentoo z hostapd?

pytam bo od tygodnia walcze z wpa pod gentoo:/

----------

## quat

Poe a spróbuj z tym konfigiem

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="kaczor"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="super_tajne"

        priority=5

}

```

----------

## Poe

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> OT: Poe ten wynik scanowania co pokazales pokazuje ze algorytm szyfrowania to WEP-40. czy to normalne przy wpa? twoj ap to 'normalny' ap czy jakies gentoo z hostapd?
> 
> pytam bo od tygodnia walcze z wpa pod gentoo:/

 

nie wiem czy normalne przy wpa jest pokazywane szczerze mówiąc. po prostu nie wiem. po raz pierwszy walcze z siecią wifi pod linuksem. 

mój ap jest sprzętowy, router netgear WGR614 v6

@quat, ok, spróbuje po szkole. oby zadziałało..

pozdrawiam

----------

## quat

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Paczesiowa wrote:*   OT: Poe ten wynik scanowania co pokazales pokazuje ze algorytm szyfrowania to WEP-40. czy to normalne przy wpa? twoj ap to 'normalny' ap czy jakies gentoo z hostapd?
> 
> pytam bo od tygodnia walcze z wpa pod gentoo:/ 
> 
> nie wiem czy normalne przy wpa jest pokazywane szczerze mówiąc. po prostu nie wiem. po raz pierwszy walcze z siecią wifi pod linuksem. 

 np. moj wynik jak ap dziala mi na WPA wyglada tak

```
blueish ~ # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:xx:xx:xx:xx

                    ESSID:"essidzik"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=77/100  Signal level=-57 dBm  Noise level=-57 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : WEP-40

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP WEP-40

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 48ms ago
```

----------

## Poe

są kolejne drobne postępy, ale nadal nie działa (ani na moim configu, ani na tym co podal quat) a postęp jest taki:

```

eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"Pxxxx"  Nickname:"Pxxxx"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.484 GHz  Access Point: Invalid

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-00   Security mode:open

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Link Quality jest 0/100 nawet jak podejde z laptopem pod nadajnik. wifi radarem sygnal skacze. raz pelne, raz zero i nie chce sie polaczyc no i w Acces Point nie pokazuje maca mojego routera (jak zlapie sygnal innej sieci, to pokazuje tam maca. sieci ktore lapie sa nieszyfrowane, ale i tak nie da sie pod nie podpiac.)....

acha, te pare wiecej nowych wpisow ukazalo sie gdy przesiadlem sie przed chwila na kernel 2.6.19-rc1-mm1... wiec moze do 2.6.20 napisza w koncu jakies dobre drivery do tej karty;]

----------

## gryhild1985

NIe wiem czemu eth1, u mnie jest wlan0. Mam dlinka i działa na ndiswrapperze z wpa_supplicant.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant. conf wygląda następująco :

```

#ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

#ctrl_interface_group=wheel

#

# home network; allow all valid ciphers

network={

        ssid="nazwa_sieci"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        psk="mroczne_i_plugawe_hasło"

}

```

Net uruchamiam za pomocą skryptu net.wlan0.

Reszta konfiguracji zajduje się w /etc/conf.d/wireless :

```

# /etc/conf.d/wireless:

# Global wireless config file for net.* rc-scripts

##############################################################################

# IMPORTANT

# linux-wlan-ng is not supported as they have their own configuration program

# ensure that /etc/conf.d/net has the entry "!iwconfig" in it's modules line

# Try and use an alternative driver if you need to use this - hostap-driver

# supports non-usb linux-wlan-ng driven devices

##############################################################################

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant="-Dndiswrapper -dd"

config_wlan0=( "adres_karty_wifi" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw adres_routera" )

```

Może to ci pomoże.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

więc tak, pobawiłem sie troche, pomógł mi post shrtck w moim anglojezycznym temacie ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3637005-highlight-.html ) i PRAWIE mi internet zadzialal przy uzyciu WEP. 

w /etc/conf.d/wireless podalem taka opcje

```

key_MOJ_SID="s:xxx"

```

oraz w /etc/conf.d/net dodalem opcje modules_eth1=( "iwconfig" )

+ reszta 

startuje eth1, niby szystko ok, laczy sie z routerem, iwconfig pokazuje mi jakosc sygnalu 60/100 i wszystko jakby siec działała, smigała,pingowała i nie wiadomo co jeszcze, ALE to wszystko w teorii, bo ping go jakiejs www (google) w ogole nie idzie. po porstu stoi i juz, a ping do routera wywala network is unrechable (pisze z pamieci, wiecie o co chodzi). jest to dla mnie bardzo dziwne. zresetowalem eth1, to samo. dodalem do runlevela odpowiedniego, zeby startowalo przy odpalaniu systemu, dpalilem kompa jeszcze raz no i to samo. pokazuje sygnal, siec, maca, klucz, ssida, szmy i nasilenia w iwconfigu, a internetu jak nie bylo tak nie ma....

----------

## psycepa

nie wiem czy to o to chodzi, ale w pewnym momencie przestala mi chodzic siec wifi na uczelni, a objawy mialem podobne do twoich

problemem okazal sie interfejst eth0, ktory to byl podniesiony kiedy mi wchodzil ra0

po 

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

```

wszystko ladnie smiga  :Smile: 

greetz

----------

## Poe

niestety. zatrzymanie interfejsu eth0 nic nie dalo. tylko eth1 byl podniesiony i nie dzialal ciagle  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

natchniony nową nadzieją w moim anglojezycznym temacie pobawilem sie ndiswrapperem, bo inni oczywiscie gadają SOA#1 z ndisem...

zassałem te drivery - ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_3020_5020/driver/winxp64bit/80211g.zip

a potem

```

# ndiswrapper -i BCMWL564.SYS

installing bcmwl564.sys ...

couldn't get manufacturer section - installation may be incomplete

#ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers:

b57amd64                driver installed

bcmwl564.sys    invalid driver!

netbc564                driver installed

#ndiswrapper -m 

```

```

modprobe ndiswrapper

```

i wtedy

```

freeze# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     192.168.1.4

 *     network interface eth1 does not exist

 *     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                   [ !! ] 

```

```

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dndiswrapper"

config_eth1=( "192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.x.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.x.x" ) 

```

to mój conf.d/net... po prostu juz nie mogę  :Sad:  przez to wszytko nie moge siedziec na gentoo (ani na zadnym innym linuksie) chcac uzywac wifi.......

any ideas...?

----------

## Poe

Uwaga, uwaga, po 2 miesięcznej walce mam działajace wifi z WPA  :Smile: 

troche pogrzebalem w configach, poprzegladalem fora, troche pomyslalem i działa pięknie. w najblizszym czasie napisze krótkie how-to, bo wiem ze ludzie mają z tą kartą problemy.

pozdrawiam

EDIT

HOW-TO: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3711500.html#3711500

----------

## Insenic

Wielkie dzięki Poe. Dzięki Tobie w końcu uruchomiłem tą kartę na swoim laptopie. Tylko ja jeżeli chodzi o konfigurację późniejszą, używam wifi-radar. Też elegancko działa.

----------

## Poe

nie ma sprawy  :Smile:  bardzo się ciesze, że komuś też to pomogło.  :Smile: 

btw. jeżeli komuś też pomogło how-to, lub ma inne pytańa, problemy czy jakiekolwiek uwagi, proszę to wszystko pisać w temacie z how-to, a nie tu  :Smile:  dziękuje

----------

## Poe

o szlag by to trafił.. oczywiscie wifi przestało mi działać..  :Confused:  tak se nagle o. po którymś reboocie po prostu nie ma sieci i tyle. ani iwlist scan0 nie pokazuje rezultatow, ani iwconfig nie pokazuje podłączenia do sieci. router wyglada jakby działał normalnie, wszystkie configi sa w porządku, wszystkie uslugi wystartowane. było, nie ma.......  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

dobra, problem rozwiązany. zapomnialem, ze wyłączyłem w routerze opcje rozgłaszania SSIDa przez co Gentoo nie chciało mi złapać połączenia. już wszystko śmiga jak należy (ciut wolno, ale to już inna sprawa, nie związana z Gentoo)  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

